# Ranger runner-up for Medic honor



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 19, 2007)

FORT SAM HOUSTON, Texas (Courtesy of the Army News Service, April 18, 2007) - In a grueling competition April 13-16 at Camp Bullis and Fort Sam Houston, Texas, medics from throughout the Army met to see who is best.

More...


----------



## Roycroft201 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, Boon, for posting these inspiring articles.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 20, 2007)

I dont, its an RSS feed ;)


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2007)

I think its funnier that a pouge won... ;)

Sounds like an awesome competion!

All competitors are winners in my book!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 20, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I think its funnier that a pouge won... ;)
> 
> Sounds like an awesome competion!
> 
> All competitors are winners in my book!


 

hahahaha!  yeah it actually sounded like a pretty cool competition


----------

